# Best breed of sheep and why?



## Chad (Dec 15, 2015)

The fiancé and I have about 100 head herd of cattle right now and 1500 acres of hay. We we're looking at ways to reduce our risk . And we were looking at 100 head of sheep and goats as alternatives. What can you all tell me from square one ! What breeds do you think work best - I heard from a neighbor who's never had sheep that St. Croix are the least amount of work because they parasite resistant. But than I read somewhere that Cheviots are a lot like an angus. And believe me I'm all for simplicity. Also I don't have the market for wool but sheep and goat meat I do. Only thing I know about is about goats is boer goats are supposed the best because of their meat. Is their a breed in goats like St Croix in sheep that are parasite resistant ?  I I have hada little bit of experience with sheep in school but that's it . Do we needa fancy facility how do we adjust our set up so its set up for sheep and goats and tips? I have read a little bit on nutrition . If I multi species graze. It's a good relationship because cows eat grass sheep eat shrubs and goats eat trees so from what I hear is I may not even have to rent some additional land . You tell me your thoughts and concerns. Any other info is greatly appreciated .


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey there @Chad ! Greetings from the front range in Colorado  ! Glad you joined us and there's a LOT of info to be covered in your questions... I don't own either yet, but have done a bunch or research. Other's who know a lot more than me will be along shortly I'm sure, to help out. But I'll throw a little at you.

First, goats browse (brush/leaves/limbs/bark as well as grasses) and sheep graze (grasses and forbs/shrubs/some leaves). Primary diet for both on dry lot is good quality hay. Neither really "need" grain as long as they have good hay, free choice.
https://www.uaex.edu/publications/pdf/mp427/MP427.pdf  <--- feeding meat goats 
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/m...trition_sheep/feeding_practices_in_sheep.html

Both need minerals however, goats NEED copper, and sheep can't have copper. Other than that, I think they can use basically the same minerals. It's also good to have baking soda available (free choice) for goats, I believe sheep also, in case they get an acidic rumen... During kidding and lambing and while the mom's are feeding the young, a lot of owners do add some grain (not a lot) to the female's diets to compensate for the extra nutritional/caloric needs. Grain is NOT good for buck goats as it can cause urinary issues.

Boar goats are very popular for meat but are not the only breed and unlike some others (from what I've read and understand) have birthing trouble along with some other issues with kidding and milk... I've heard very good things about Spanish and Kiko meat goats and there are other hybrids like "meatmaster" etc. I don't think you need anything special aside from housing for them as they melt when it rains or if there's moisture in the air. So just run in sheds or the like. I would suggest/recommend that you talk with your potential customers/buyers to determine which meat goat would be best. What would they most like to buy...

Sheep can be either wool or hair... Since you're not interested in wool, I would avoid those breeds. The hair sheep are primarily meat sheep and shed so less issues there. There are several good meat breeds and again, you could check with your potential buyers and see if they have a preference. Obviously you'll want a breed that is fast growing and fills out well (more meat). Nice thing about sheep over goats is they aren't afraid to get wet.

Anyway, you've got a lot to research/look into as you move forward! Wishing you success! and again, Welcome!

Edit to add the breeds you select will also depend on where you're located, climate, conditions, etc.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 15, 2015)

Hair meat sheep include katahidn, dorper.... both are good breeds. Personally I would avoid a wool breed if you're mainly wanting meat.


----------



## Chad (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks everybody  your input is appreciated ... Why are boers so popular ?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2015)

When Boers first came over they were all the rage. We have Kiko's and New Zealand. Why? Boers drop dead like flies here... have no parasite resistance, terrible moms, can barely wean one let alone two. Some things like the parasite issues are because of our region. Hot and humid.
You want to look at the market- goats are sold by 60 lbs. Over that they don't want them (on a large scale) So goats that can raise twins and triplets, good birthweights, and dam's that can raise them easily with low amounts of creep feed are best for the bottom dollar.

In our region very few adults actually live off the land they stand there all day waiting for their grain/feed and wait for their hay.
Is it all Boers? No but in our region yes.

There are other goats like the Savannah which looks very similar to the Boer.  Here is a pic of our herd sire Kiko





There are also the Spanish and Spanish crosses that are much more parasite resistant than the Boer.
Boers are pretty but just don't do well in all regions.
Many in our region have given up the Boers altogether over the past few years... some cross for "BoKi's"

As far as sheep ... primitive breeds can have their downsides so definitely do your research. Lanolin affects the taste that is why many do hairsheep for meat. Katahdins and dorpers are great but there again region makes a difference. Katahdin rams seem to be mild in temperament where many rams can be really dangerous.
In our region (Piedmont region NC) Dorpers are a lot like Boers here, whereas Katahdins do better.

If getting sheep you do want to get sheep from tested flocks. They all have to be part of the scrapie program but good breeders do the DNA testing and only breed certain animals and slaughter QQ's.

Sheep like grass. Goats trees/brush but do eat grass.

Since you have cattle do you test for Johnes Disease? Both sheep and goats can get Johnes and that is a destroyer of herd/flocks.

I do recommend you get good stock and NOT get culls. Culls are someone elses issues. Start with healthy stock.

IMO - and I am a goaty through and through (sold our sheep) I think you may do better with sheep.

What region are you in?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2015)

Forgot to say- WELCOME to BYH!


----------



## Chad (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you I am from SK Canada just north of ND so I need something that is hardy! So if you put a goat in 1/4 sections that is 80% bush would they be able to thrive in surroundings like that ?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2015)

Only if you have enough forage during winter... and the Boer and Savannah goats are African breeds- don't know how they'd do.
You will still need hay I am thinking.

What breeds of sheep and goats do you mostly see in your region?

Sheep wear their houses so to speak and IMO do better with extreme cold.  The sheep we had did well on trees, bush vines, brush but they were primitive... they liked grass too. LOL

Our Kikos don't really care about a bit of rain or snow but they are derived from the feral goats of New Zealand. Most goats do want shelter from  weather like snow, rain.


----------



## Chad (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh are sheep and goats like cows where they don't need as much as in 2nd and 3rd trimester? How long is each trimester for a sheep ? I think the gestation is 5 months each? K I could go on for hours! Everything I read from a government publication it says 30 ewes or nannies per lamb or kid . But anyone I talk to in a real life situation they say they can do their thing in 21 day period . Now I'm having a hard time with that ! Everyone's neighborlyness is greatly appreciated


----------



## Chad (Dec 15, 2015)

To be perfectly honest we rent all our hay land there isn't a goat for 15 mile radius it's all grain land because everyone got so kinky about the oil patch that whoever stayed at home to farm just grain farms. Average I'm not joking when I say average farm size around here is 6000 acres of grain land


----------



## babsbag (Dec 15, 2015)

I live in California and Boers are very popular and do well. But they don't browse on trees and brush as much as the dairy goats do, they prefer grass.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2015)

I am not quite sure what you are asking


Chad said:


> Everything I read from a government publication it says 30 ewes or nannies per lamb or kid . But anyone I talk to in a real life situation they say they can do their thing in 21 day period .



Sheep and goats are 5 months gestation. Most will give feed in last 3 weeks before kidding lambing.
Sheep wean off faster and go on grain much sooner.
Goats wean at 3-4 months and meat goats do get creep feed if you want them to market by 5-6 months or less.
With goats you would want them "cut" as in wethered. 

Don't do sheep so IDK- most I think leave them intact and they are "lambs" for up to the first year... mutton after that.

You posted in the goat section so you won't get as much info about  sheep here.

I'd ask about breeds weaning etc over in the sheep section.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 15, 2015)

Chad said:


> Everything I read from a government publication it says 30 ewes or nannies per lamb or kid . But anyone I talk to in a real life situation they say they can do their thing in 21 day period .



Can you explain this a little better. I don't understand. 

I used to raise boers and they would do ok raising twins, triplets were usually hard and one would be pulled. They are not parasite resistant at all. I was breeding some of my dairy stock to boers to get chunky kids that would have plenty of milk from mom. It worked well.


----------



## Chad (Dec 15, 2015)

How many Nannies per billy do you get? can you kid 3 times in 2 years efficiently . What are the nutrients needed for a lactating nanny?


----------



## babsbag (Dec 15, 2015)

With goats that are not seasonal breeders you can kid 3 times in 2 years, boer breeders do it all of the time. A mature buck, over 3 years of age, can service about 40 does a month. A doe will come into heat about every 18-21 days until they are bred. 

I am not sure how well a goat will do raising kids without hay. They don't need any grain, but the ones I had plus the ones all my friends have are fed alfalfa when they have kids on the ground.  But I also didn't have enough browse to keep them fed so I had to supplement. My dairy goats get grain too but they are getting milked AND feeding kids.


----------

